# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Modern Nautical and Aeronautical Charts

## Daistallia

I was thinking of doing this months lite challenge and had an idea for a sort of dieselpunk airship pirate treasure map based on modern style nautical and aeronautical charts. Got some nice reserch. I did a quick search and didn't see any resources for those sorts of maps here, soi thought it might be nice to do a bit of a dump for anyone else who might be interested. I don't think I misplaced this. Thought it deserved a thread of it's own.


US NOAA Charts:
http://www.charts.noaa.gov/

And in PDF form:
http://www.charts.noaa.gov/PDFs/PDFs.shtml

Chart No. 1: Listing and description of "the symbols, abbreviations and terms used on all NOAA, NGA and international nautical charts".
https://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/mcd/chartno1.htm

Historical Charts:
https://historicalcharts.noaa.gov/collections.html

Open Nautical Chart (sort of like google maps for nautical charts):
http://opennauticalchart.org/

Open Chart Plot Navigator Chart Resources:
https://opencpn.org/OpenCPN/info/chartsource.html

National Geo's "How To Read an Aeronautical Chart": 
http://phenomena.nationalgeographic....autical-chart/

FAA's Nautical Chart Users Guide (PDF):
https://www.faa.gov/air_traffic/flig...ide_12thEd.pdf

FAA Aeronautical Charts:
https://www.faa.gov/air_traffic/flig...rts/sectional/

Skyvector Worldwide Charts (sort of a google maps for aeronautical charts):
https://skyvector.com/

----------


## the.legend

> I was thinking of doing this months lite challenge and had an idea for a sort of dieselpunk airship pirate treasure map based on modern style nautical and aeronautical charts. Got some nice reserch. I did a quick search and didn't see any resources for those sorts of maps here, soi thought it might be nice to do a bit of a dump for anyone else who might be interested. I don't think I misplaced this. Thought it deserved a thread of it's own.
> 
> 
> US NOAA Charts:
> http://www.charts.noaa.gov/
> 
> And in PDF form:
> http://www.charts.noaa.gov/PDFs/PDFs.shtml
> 
> ...



Hmmm... links #1, #2, #3 and #8 are broken.  :Frown: 

Otherwise thanks for those great resources!

----------

